# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  grooved concrete precast stair treads / steps

## suzerz

Hi all, 
Haven't posted in some time.  Working on a porch renovation, with a steel staircase that has concrete steps / stairs from the 70's. 
They need replacing as some are cracking apart and we're having difficulty finding something similar; they're a fairly standard size we think. 
Any ideas?  Also thinking treated wood may be an option 
We're near Adelaide. 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## Marc

A picture would help ... 
As a general reply I would stay clear from treated pine. Hardwood or steel comes to mind. Also a manufacturer of concrete steps may be able to customise something if you want to retain the concrete steps. What's the condition of the stringers? 
What about getting rid of the old contraption and build something like this? Concrete Steps | Retaining Wall Steps

----------


## cyclic

> A picture would help ... 
> As a general reply I would stay clear from treated pine. Hardwood or steel comes to mind. Also a manufacturer of concrete steps may be able to customise something if you want to retain the concrete steps. What's the condition of the stringers? 
> What about getting rid of the old contraption and build something like this?  Concrete Steps | Retaining Wall Steps

  Marc, I guess you missed the bit about Steel Staircase. 
Suzerz,     Everhard Industries were the Manufacturers of a lot of Concrete Treads but the treads are expensive to say the least.
See if Everhard exist in SA.

----------


## toooldforthis

have you thought of making a mould from a good one and making them yourself?

----------


## Marc

> Marc, I guess you missed the bit about Steel Staircase. 
> Suzerz,     Everhard Industries were the Manufacturers of a lot of Concrete Treads but the treads are expensive to say the least.
> See if Everhard exist in SA.

  no I did not miss it, I also read "from the 70ties" I can imagine it is not in pristine condition and may not be worth fiddling with it.
 I doubt precast steps can be called expensive, however I give you that is a relative term. I bought 15 thread and raisers not long ago direct from a factory in Riverstone and they were rather cheap .. from memory $33 each? yes, that's about right at 900 wide. As far as making your own steps, I wouldn't even consider it. The steps are made with almost dry very strong mix, and pressed with a big press. Moulded wet concrete would behave different wouldn't it?  I don't know, never done it.

----------


## suzerz

Thanks for the responses; here is a photo for reference.

----------


## Marc

OK, those stringers look like they are built to keep going for a while. I would take all the treads down, clean the stringers as best as possible (grinder  and wire wheel)  and paint with kill rust system.   Treads can be same concrete plus new concrete steps from your local supplier, or  hardwood treads. There is a third alternative and that is ready made steel or aluminium treads from an industrial supplier. They tend to be built for eternity but are not cheap. You will also need a proper handrail rebuilt. If you can weld, steel is probably the cheapest and best choice, otherwise treated pine properly anchored and built.  Google concrete tread and riser, industrial steel or aluminium steps, hardwood steps etc.

----------


## suzerz

Yep we know the what in terms of sanding / re-painting the staircase etc. - railings already being redone. 
Just need know where I might be able to find the replacement concrete steps.

----------


## Nifty Nev

Stair Treads & Landings

----------


## Marc

That's the ticket! 
"Other sizes available ... custom made units available "  !!
Take one of the old one for bolt placement and you are home and hosed. Take a picture when you are done !

----------

